# gnc creatine monohydrate



## assassin (May 25, 2006)

what do u think is it good...gnc products is a litle bit cheaper so i just wanted is this means low quality ??


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> gnc products is a litle bit cheaper...



Ummm...no.  Cheaper than name brands in their store maybe, but not cheaper than online shopping (or The Vitamin Shoppe, but they may not have those in Egypt).


----------



## Vince2005 (May 27, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> what do u think is it good...gnc products is a litle bit cheaper so i just wanted is this means low quality ??


I used there creatine and it seemed fine its monohydrate creatine but I'd say give it a try and see how it worksout for you cuz it's diffrent for everyone.


----------



## assassin (May 27, 2006)

Vince2005 said:
			
		

> I used there creatine and it seemed fine its monohydrate creatine but I'd say give it a try and see how it worksout for you cuz it's diffrent for everyone.




thnxbud i'm trying it now i just finished the loading phase .....i hope to make some progress in the next week


----------



## ty_1990 (May 17, 2009)

How much should I take daily, how long should the loading phase last?


----------



## Chubby (May 17, 2009)

If you are going to buy creatine mono, then it is good idea to buy micronized creatine mono. Last time when I bought one from GNC, it wasn't micronized so it wasn't fun to take it. I felt like I was swallowing sands with apple juice.
Just my opinion.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2009)

creatine mono is creatine mono. Dont fall for gimmicks. Wellament creatine is by far the best I have ever used and have done so for the last 3 years; plus, it falls under 20 bucks. 
Also, loading phases can be kept to a 3 day max, or none at all and start 3 to 10g a day.


----------



## Chubby (May 17, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> creatine mono is creatine mono.


So, do you also believe whey protein is whey protein?


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> So, do you also believe whey protein is whey protein?


why?


----------



## bio-chem (May 17, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Ummm...no.  Cheaper than name brands in their store maybe, but not cheaper than online shopping (or The Vitamin Shoppe, but they may not have those in Egypt).



no internet in egypt?


----------



## Chubby (May 17, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> why?


 
When taking Creatine with your drink, you will notice youâ??????ll never get the full amounts of the amount you take as bits get left in the bottom. Micronized Creatine is now setting the standard for creatine supplementation by producing smaller particles, which are upto 20 times smaller than the regular creatine powder.

The benefits of Micronized Creatine;

*More efficient*
Greater uptake into the bloodstream as theres 20 times more total surface area
*Faster Absorption*
Micronized creatine???s smaller particle size means quicker digestion and faster utilization.
*Mixes Easier and Better*
With a total of 20 times more surface area, means itâ??????s easier, faster and more complete when mixing your creatine supplement.
*Better Results*
Micronized creatine offers 2000% more particle surface area for better utilization, better uptake, and faster results.

Creatine » Micronized Creatine - Creatine Monohydrate


----------



## T_man (May 18, 2009)

Yea get micronized. I will be. I got 3 tubs of non-micronized and I'm on my 3rd one now. It's so annoying because you dont want to put too much but when you mix it in, down your shake, then look in the shaker and realise about 2-3 grams are all over the bottle sides.

Seriously, so annoying.


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2009)

So, whats youur point: creatine mono~either standard or micronized, is still the same 3 amino acids;  Arginine, Glycine and Methionine. 
I still dont get why you'd ask if whey is whey. It's still the same liquid shit that settles to the top of the cheese making process. Whats your point?
Emphasize.


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2009)

oh and stop falling for the bullshit in the magazines; they prey on suckers who ask the kinds of questions you're asking, tman.


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2009)

Regular creatine monohydrate is fine.  it is the only type of creatine that has an enormous amount of research backing its use.  The other types are nothing more than anecdotal marketing, as there really is minimal evidence supporting the claims.

patrick


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2009)

Precisely, Patrick. 
Save your money. 
Why go with experimental shit with no backing on research, only because it fizzes? And dont forget, many companies can and will pay for research to look good, but can have that same research tilted in their direction. Go with what has been proven to work.


----------



## TitanUnleashed (May 19, 2009)

I swear by muscle tech cell-hardcore creatine. I've tried ultimate nutrition creatine,  works well, but definitely not as well as muscle techs one


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

TitanUnleashed said:


> I swear by muscle tech cell-hardcore creatine. I've tried ultimate nutrition creatine,  works well, but definitely not as well as muscle techs one


gimmick. I hate craptech. Personal opinion. I hate anything that takes 4 pages to read.


----------



## Chubby (May 19, 2009)

These two are both Creatine Monohydrate. 

This is micronized creatine. Price $ 22.99
DYM Creatine 1 kilo + 100gr free

This is unmicronized creatine. Price $ 21.99
4Ever Fit Creatine 1000 g

If you always look for the cheapest creatine, you might end up buying chinese creatine which is filled with leads and many other dangerous substances.


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

note to self: buy creatine unleaded.


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

What about CEE?


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

ester is fine. Rob sells a good product (all around). I just like using powder.


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

I was told that CEE does not require cycling, true?


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

there's really no true study confirming creatine's need to cycle, regardless of it being malate, ester or mono.


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

I do respond to mono, is CEE worth trying for a mono responder?


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

mono is fine. If you dont respond to mono, you have two choices: either take another dose, or try CEE. I wouldnt try any other types, since mono is mono is creatine. Just give yourself enough water (about a gallon) and see what happens.


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

I SWELL  



juggernaut said:


> Just give yourself enough water (about a gallon) and see what happens.


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

you pee too dude.


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

That I do


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

good to hear


----------

